

Speed of Light May Not Be Fixed, Scientists Suggest - ekm2
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/03/130325111154.htm#.UVGlgwZ7pk0.twitter

======
claudius
arXiv preprints at [0,1]. While interesting results, this is by no means
groundbreaking work, and as long as we don’t understand the relation between
gravity and quantum mechanics, it is impossible to draw conclusions regarding
the sort-of-obvious FTL travel lurking here.

[0] <http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.6165>

[1] <http://arxiv.org/abs/1301.3923>

